# Bizarre Odor



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

For the past several months there has been a foul odor when I pee. It's not every time, I almost never smell it in the morning, just in the afternoon and evening. I have peed in a cup and when I do that, all I smell is normal pee smell. I have no symptoms of a UTI, I have no symptoms of a vaginal infection, I have even taken a home UTI test and a home vag infection test and both came back normal. The only thing I have that could possibly be related is an off and on pelvic discomfort for the past three or so weeks that I have related to IBS sometimes. This smell is driving me batty. Why is it only later in the day and what can make it smell so awful when a person pees? I don't know if I should be worried because I have no other symptoms! AGH!!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Do you eat aspargus? I heard that makes some peoples urine smell bad. I imagine if one food can do that I'm sure there are others too. tell the doctor next time you're there but I wouldn't worry especially if you're feeling ok.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Coffee also tends to add an odor to the pee, so if you drink coffee at work that could be why it smells in the afternoon.If the pee doesn't smell itself it could be that we do sweat a bit down there and there can be bacteria living on the skin down there that add to the odor of the sweat. You might try cotton panties and avoid pantyhose or other tight things like that which can trap the sweat and keep things damp down there. A pantie liner that you swap out at noon might help as well as that could absorb some of the sweat and you can toss that away.It may be worth being tested for things at the doctor as I don't know how accurate or complete the home tests are. For, example,did the vaginal infection test look at bacteria and yeast or just yeast.K.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

It's not asparagus. I don't eat that any more, but when I did, it was a very distinctive smell. I've been trying to come up with any other foods that I eat consistently that might do it and have had no luck.I don't drink coffee. I haven't had any caffeine in about 15 years. I already do wear liners, but sweat is a possiblilty. I've gained some weight and I'm tending to sweat a bit more than I used to. The vag infection kit tested ph. Normal ph does not rule out a yeast infection, just bacterial infections, but since I have no yeast infection symptoms, I doubt that could be it. I am just totally stumped by this!!Thanks for your replies!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been sweating quite a bit since I gained some weight too. I bring a change of panty liner, some travel size baby powder and Summers Eve feminine wipes to work with me to freshen up.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I might suggest you change pantyliners to ones with out perfumes. You might try the all cotton natural ones they sell at health food stores. Sometimes the feminine products can be the odor not the person. Also try more natural soaps without perfumes. I found out the hard way that I was having odor and it was a combination of a soap and a pantyliner I was using.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I do actually have some of the natural pantiliners that I wear at night (they tend to bunch up a little, so I don't like wearing those during the day). That in itself would help explain why I don't have that smell overnight, just later in the day, after I've been wearing the regular liners for a few hours. Also, I had been using Dial soap to wash "down there" but it was irritating my bottom, so I switched to Dove soap. Come to think of it, it may have been around the time I switched that the smell started!This is all staring to make some sense now! I am going to have to experiment with the soap and the liners and maybe add powder and see what happens! Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Part of your problem could be that you're not letting things "air out" down there. At night when you go to bed wear nothing - no undies - and let things air out/dry out. Also be sure to wear cotton underwear as it breathes the best. Keeping things all closed up in clothing, underwear, pantyliners can breed bacteria and that can lead to odor even if you don't have a vaginal infection.


----------

